# Am I alone in not believing anything



## johnsweeting (Apr 20, 2012)

Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.

1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.

2. Mediums - Even a lot of non religious people believe in this. What I mean by a medium are people that can contact the dead etc.

3. Spirits of any sort - things like a house could be haunted etc.

4. Fortune tellers - looking into the future

5. Witches and other ghosts

Am I alone in thinking all of the above are made up bullshit....


----------



## uptown4cozzmo (Apr 20, 2012)

Mocospace did away with their forums an turned alot of their people into instant forum refugees with no home so Ive been looking for a few of the X mocospace people with no real luck if U see Kunpowkitty please let her know uptown4cozzmo was here!! Thank you so much


----------



## nitroz (Apr 20, 2012)

You aren't alone.

I'm a non-believer aswell.

And forum refugees? Oh goodie!
Welcome! Please mind everyone here since many of us forget our manners much of the time.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 20, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...



Though I disagree with your conclusion, no, you are not alone.


----------



## johnsweeting (Apr 21, 2012)

Vidi said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> ...



Good


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 21, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...



Just wondering.. do you sense good or evil in others or yourself?


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 21, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...



You got it....there's a sucker born every minute but the fairy tales are made up for money....the love of money.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 21, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 21, 2012)

No, you're not alone.

I don't believe in any of that baloney either.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...



How could you not believe in witches when the federal government has recognized Wicca in the military.  


US ARMY CHAPLAIN'S HANDBOOK: EXCERPT ON WICCA

Saying you don't believe in witches is like saying you don't believe in presbyterians.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 21, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> ...


The deal is that so many people swear by that load of horse schit that the government has to honor all of it.

As we speak if you include the south sea islands there are over 4000 ancient gods being worshipped. As we speak there are more than 44,000 renditions of the Christian faith when one looks at the conventions, denominations, sects, cults, sub cults, etc.

Look at Scientology....it puts all of them to shame....well, besides Mormonism.

You wanna' know how that witch schit got started......read the bible.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 21, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > johnsweeting said:
> ...


ou are not only a liar, your are full of s&^%%.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 21, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Horse schit!   The bible is full of primtive nonsense and only the very naive or very brainwashed pay any attention to it.

Ghosts, Witches, Virgins giving birth to gods, raising from the dead, healing by touching, resurrection............Kiss My Big Orange, Tennessee Volunteer, Coon Dawg Ass!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 21, 2012)

To believe or not to believe...  that is the question.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2012)

johnsweeting said:


> Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> 
> 1. Religion - There are hundreds of them even if some of them are much bigger than others. All of them are stating different things and different holy figures.
> 
> ...



Do I believe in religion?  Depends on the faith, as I have a great deal of respect for the Judaic religion, as well as believe that quite a bit of it's true (if you get it translated directly from Hebrew to English that is).  Is a virgin birth possible?  Yes, we do it now via invitro fertilization.  Can the dead be brought back to life?  Yes, ask any doctor who works in the ER how it's done.  

Do I believe mediums exist?  Yes.  I've had my Tarot read by a couple, and the ones that I went back to were the ones that were consistently dead on, which is why I went back to them.

Haunted houses, spirits and ghosts?  Yep, I believe in them as well, because I've felt and seen one or two.

Fortune tellers looking into the future?  Dunno about fortune tellers per se, but in Judaic theology, 2 of the properties of your soul are telepathy and precognition.  Does telepathy exist?  Yes, you can prove it to yourself.  Pick someone in a bar or some other room who is looking away from you and stare at the back of their skull, eventually they will turn around and look at you.  You can also tell when someone is looking at you even though you're not looking at them, as you can just feel it.  Precognition is another thing I believe in, because there have been too many stories where someone had a creepy feeling about a flight, boat trip, train ride, etc, and they decided to skip it only to find out later that there was a wreck and many died.

Witches?  Do they exist?  Yes, only currently today, we call them magicians who use misdirection to achieve their illusions.

I personally think that Christianity as it exists today has gotten too fractured in the various churches that it has formed, because all of them have a different take on what the Bible says, even though it's the same freaking book, and in doing so, have diluted the lessons that Yeshua laid down over 2,000 years ago.

I'm not a human searching for a religious experience, I'm a spiritual being having a human one.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 21, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> johnsweeting said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in not believing anything. These are the things I don't believe in.
> ...



In Vitro   LOL

If the eternal supreme god of the universe dropped by one time and left the only keys to the kingdom with a bunch of primitives who believed in witches and thought the earth was flat he has one helliva sense of humor.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 21, 2012)

Cammmpbell said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > johnsweeting said:
> ...



Actually, you might wanna re-state that.  Ancient astronaut theory is one that states aliens came here to Earth and were regarded as dieties who taught mankind many things, chiefly among them astronomy.  Look at the Mayan, the Egyptians, the Nazca lines as well as places in China where they have the jade discs.

He left us with the knowledge, we just threw it away in favor of religion, because the zealots forced us to.

BTW..........there are references in the Torah about DNA and the double helix.


----------



## Cammmpbell (Apr 21, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well....I don't know about that. I really got into the history of all religion while I was still very young. I think it's all bullschit based upon men wanting to instill fear and control over other men. Actually when one thinks deeply about it there's been very little change. The change is that now instead of actually facing an enemy cruise missles can be launched from ships and hit a target no bigger than a truck hundreds of miles away...not to mention that there are still enough nuclear weapons to wipe out the species.

Now.....add to that the expectation that people who are afraid will come in once a week and drop off 10% of their earnings. Back when all of it started it was 10% of one's crops. There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 21, 2012)

nitroz said:


> You aren't alone.
> 
> I'm a non-believer aswell.
> 
> ...



hey piss off asshole   

(don't worry nitroz is my buddy)


----------



## AmericanFirst (Apr 22, 2012)

cammmpbell said:


> americanfirst said:
> 
> 
> > cammmpbell said:
> ...


liar!!!


----------



## amrchaos (Apr 23, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> cammmpbell said:
> 
> 
> > americanfirst said:
> ...



What is Cammmpbell lying about?

That only the very naive or the very Brainwashed pays attention to the Bible?


You maybe right, there are a bunch of nuts out there that pays attention to it to!!

Hey, Cammmpbell--don't forget to mention the nutballs!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 23, 2012)

You don't believe in anything? I don't believe that for a second.


----------

